# fissidens splachnobryoides



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, so I was stupid and ordered about $25 worth of this stuff before researching it more online. Pretty much all the info I found on the web was from older threads on this site, and the general consensus is that it cannot be grown submerged. However, I did see one post where a member claimed it grows well with CO2. Judging from the way it came out of the packaging, I'd say it was definitely grown immersed, bc there was a thin layer of soil on the bottom of the moss and I found a pill bug in it. 

Has anyone else had experience with this type of moss?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

You could always send it back.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

AqMagic.com sells this and they show it submerged on their site...

You're sure it can't be grown this way?

I was looking at getting some myself. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Fissidens splachnobryoides can grow submerged. Given lots of co2 it will thrive and not die. But it's a super slow grower. Slowless of the Moss type plants.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

nickstaroba said:


> AqMagic.com sells this and they show it submerged on their site...
> 
> You're sure it can't be grown this way?
> 
> I was looking at getting some myself. Now I'm not so sure.


Yeah, I ordered it from aquaticmagic. When I googled it, I read a lot of forum threads that said it isn't a true aquatic.

If you're going to get some, make sure you aren't planning on attaching it to anything that isn't essentially flat.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

Argh, I think I'll skip that one. When I start to hear "not a true aquatic" it reminds me of mondo grass. *shakes fist at PetsMart.

Ah well, not like I needed to spend the money anyway.


----------



## vasteq (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome. Im from Poland. My english isn't very well. I have fissidens splachnobryoides (which I got from a friend. He confirmed its authenticity and sent me a sample) after several days grown and gave me a beautiful, green leaves and now looks similar like in the pictures from aquamagic. I have it in two tanks. In one tank is strong light and CO2, and the second tank is lower light without CO2. In both are growing quite fast but is still too early to say anything more about the speed of his growth. However i ordered another splachno from Aquamagic but i'm still waiting for shipment.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

The Star Moss Aquamagic sells is probably the only moss that can't be grown submersed. I am only stating this because people have asked me if I have Star Moss since I sell different type moss alot. I just tell them it's not an aquatic moss. Just thought I'd share with you guys so you don't go wasting money on it. Do your research and you will find out ;D

Fissidens Splachnobryoides, Fissidens Zippelianus, Fissidens Geppii, Fissidens Nobilis, Fissidens Fontanus will grow very well submersed.

The only Fissidens I know that doesn't grow submersed is Fissidens Azorean. Its grown emersed.


----------



## vasteq (Jan 5, 2011)

What type of star moss do you mean? I have Micromitrium tenerum which is also called Milimeter Moss (also Barbula sp.):








I also have another starr moss Hyophila Involuta. Both grow under water. You're right - star mosses are not underwater but they grow under water quite well.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Tortula Ruralis is what I meant. I've seen these in person before and they are not aquatic moss. Living in Central California and having gone up to the Sierra Nevada borders alot, I've seen these moss grow in brushes around 50 feet pine tree. 

The moss you have is another type of Star Moss, I am aware of that.

I was referencing AquaMagic's Star Moss that people tend to asked me if I have it. They would mentioned and asked "Do you have Star Moss like AG magic". To my knowledge of his website and ads, his is Tortula Ruralis type Star moss. That for sure 100% isn't aquatic at all. It will rot and met and die off a few days submersed into water.

Nice Hyophila Involuta you have that. Not around much, nice quality too.


----------



## vasteq (Jan 5, 2011)

Picture showed Milimetre moss (Micromitrium Tenerum called also Barbula sp.) I dont have photo of my Hyophila Involuta but i show photo from my friend:










It is little different than Milimetre Moss and grow slower than Millimetre.


----------



## vasteq (Jan 5, 2011)

Fissidens Splachno form aquatic magic grow very well in my tank with CO2 (i dont know how it grow without CO2 yet). It looks like mini ver. of my Milimetre Moss. You see both at this photo:


















I have also some small fissidens i dont know what is it. Maybe Mini Nobilis. It looks like that:


----------

